
The U.S. Can No Longer Hide from Its Deep Poverty Problem - SQL2219
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/24/opinion/poverty-united-states.html?action=click&contentCollection=Business%20Day&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article&mtrref=www.reddit.com&assetType=opinion
======
jgowdy
Of course the US can and will continue to hide from its extreme poverty.
There’s not nearly enough attention for any serious action to take place. It’s
already well known to those who care, and unknown or forgotten by those who
don’t particularly care.

The few articles I’ve seen lately and over the years about how expensive it is
to be poor don’t even begin to reach the critical mass needed to take even the
smallest token action.

I appreciate the topic and _I_ care, but the headline is nonsense. The
situation will continue and likely it will worsen.

